# Смещение L5-S1 до 11 мм. Тотальная гемангиома L5



## Pavilo5 (12 Янв 2019)

Уважаемые форумчане,подскажите. Смещение L5-S1 до 11мм.  Тотальная гемангеома L5. Последние пару лет стало сильно болеть, не дает долго работать. Если сделать сейчас вертебропластику, то возможно ли будет позже сделать стабилизацию. Сейчас не понятно от чего боль, от смещения или от тотальной гемангиомы. Смещение с 1989 года. Гематома обнаружена в 2006.


----------



## La murr (13 Янв 2019)

@Pavilo5, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

